# Question: Warning from Lyft



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

I received this notice:

"Account Update
Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break."

They have been sending me a bunch of requests from 12+ mins away. (Not to mention Shared Crap).

I seldom miss the ride requests I decline them.

Question: Will they do anything other than send me a bunch of notices.

Can't wait to read the helpful replies about firing squads, etc.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> I received this notice:
> 
> "Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


Eventually they stop sending the emails.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

meaningless . if that ping is to far away you entitled to refuse the request


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ignore them. You are an IC and can pick and choose which requests you want to accept.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

The community feels like something is missing.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't see this as a warning.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I love how they send these passive aggressive messages to us when all they have to do is send us better pings, closer. 

Every other car last night had an Amp on the dash no matter where I went. Busy everywhere. Then a string of pings 10-20 minutes away. Declined each. Then closer pings with impossibly horrible ratings for Lyft. Finally got an Uber ping. 

Occasionally a BS Uber ping, tons of BS Lyft pings daily. AR will never be in the 80s.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I used to get those passive aggressive messages from Lyft all the time.
Eventually they realized I was not going to take their stupid unprofitable $2.40 rides that were 15 minutes away, so they stopped sending me those veiled threats about 6 months ago.
Don’t let them bully you:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.


This phrase tells you precisely how toothless this "warning" is! Used to concern me too when I was a new driver. Hard to believe now...

So young and innocent. Eager to please. Now that I've taken a few lives and eat cornflakes without fruit or sweetener, I realize how this business hardens a man.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> I received this notice:
> 
> "Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


Ohhh this one is real easy....

**** LYFT, they can go piss up a rope... Take the rides that make you money...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> I received this notice:
> 
> "Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


If you receive this 'warning' then that means you are doing it right.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I used to get these all the time. I was having a bad night one of the times I received the same email you did. This was my response


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> Can't wait to read the helpful replies about firing squads, etc.


Firing squads? Did I miss something?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I used to get those all the time. When I was doing X full time I could refuse 3 15-30 minute pings in a row in 5 minutes and then get a 5 minute ping and accept it.

I replied a few times.

“I don’t care about acceptance ratings, I won’t waste my time taking pings from that far away and I have a very low cancel rating. In this market I WILL get something closer in far less time than I will waste long hauling without the added expenses. Your advice is completely counter to my goal of making money. ”

They kept sending them to me and my acceptance rating was stupid low and at the end of the day no one really cared and they never actually did anything.

acceptance rating doesn’t really matter. Your cancel rating is where it counts, that and keeping your rating over 4.6


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> I received this notice:
> 
> "Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


These Nasty Grams conflict w/being an IC.
Lyft tells people to "drive when you want". However, Lyft wants to have it both ways and treat you like an employee.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Response to Lyft:

Account Update
Drivers rely on rideshare companies to provide a profitable pool of rides, and it's important that you're there for us. I’ve reached out to you several times about your substantial number of bullshit unprofitable ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect my ability to keep my workflow and bank account running smoothly.
It's best for the driver community when you send the ride requests that are nearby to me, or simply don’t send unprofitable requests at all and let me nap while I wait for legitimate pings."


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> I received this notice:
> 
> "Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


That's a Lyft badge


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

*Thanks for your help everybody. *
I just started driving for Lyft. I've been doing Uber for a while and they have never said a word about my acceptance rate.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> I received this notice:
> 
> "Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


-------------------------
They are telling you to start accepting ALL trips and yes, they will deactivate you if you continue. 
As stated many times before, Lyft wants to lock up the trip before the pax gets annoyed and contacts Uber. Just because it states 12 min to the pickup does not mean that is what it takes. Check the recommended route and look for short cuts. 
More then likely another driver will free up and the trip will be routed to them and you will be given a trip closer. These long trips will not happen every time and I do not have the time or desire to try to second guess what the computer is doing.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> They are telling you to start accepting ALL trips and yes, they will deactivate you if you continue.
> As stated many times before, Lyft wants to lock up the trip before the pax gets annoyed and contacts Uber. Just because it states 12 min to the pickup does not mean that is what it takes. Check the recommended route and look for short cuts.
> More then likely another driver will free up and the trip will be routed to them and you will be given a trip closer. These long trips will not happen every time and I do not have the time or desire to try to second guess what the computer is doing.


Orrrr you could ignore that stupid shyt and take the rides that make sense... And driving that far for free to pick up is stupid...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I love how they send these passive aggressive messages to us when all they have to do is send us better pings, closer.
> 
> Every other car last night had an Amp on the dash no matter where I went. Busy everywhere. Then a string of pings 10-20 minutes away. Declined each. Then closer pings with impossibly horrible ratings for Lyft. Finally got an Uber ping.
> 
> Occasionally a BS Uber ping, tons of BS Lyft pings daily. AR will never be in the 80s.


How does one have a low Lyft rating?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How does one have a low Lyft rating?


I had a 4.3 the other night. It's unlikely but it happens.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Orrrr you could ignore that stupid shyt and take the rides that make sense... And driving that far for free to pick up is stupid...


------------------------
Did you read my comment? The trip will usually be given to a closer driver who has just freed up and you will be given another trip closer to your current location. 
I do not pick through my trips like some of you. Do not have the time and not interested. I am too busy.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How does one have a low Lyft rating?


-------------
Very easy -- Cherry pick your trips or cancel too much.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Did you read my comment? The trip will usually be given to a closer driver who has just freed up and you will be given another trip closer to your current location.
> I do not pick through my trips like some of you. Do not have the time and not interested. I am too busy.


And did you read my comment? BECAUSE IM TO BUSY AND SMART to drive for 12-20 minutes for free for a 3 min ride... But hey more power to you... Hope you drive one of those Turd prius's that get stupid gas mpg...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> to drive for 12-20 minutes for free for a 3 min ride.


wow, even I won't do a 10 minute PU. and pretty sure have never even had a 3 min ride.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wow, even I won't do a 10 minute PU. and pretty sure have never even had a 3 min ride.


Then you sir.... Have never had the thrill of driving for Gryft.... 1 out of 10 pings are within 10 mins...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Have never had the thrill of driving for Gryft.


drive for Lyft? That would be my third RS gig; no thank you, no need. Uber keeps me busy in the AM and HopSkipDrive in the PM. Don't need more, I'm retired you know.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> drive for Lyft? That would be my third RS gig; no thank you, no need. Uber keeps me busy in the AM and HopSkipDrive in the PM. Don't need more, I'm retired you know.


Only 2 gigs?!?! WTH you slacker ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Only 2 gigs?!?! WTH you slacker ...


unlike some drivers who pretend to be retired, I actually am. RS is for when I got nothing else going on; not to make a living. Slack that.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> unlike some drivers who pretend to be retired, I actually am. RS is for when I got nothing else going on; not to make a living. Slack that.


Yeah gotta hate those fakers!!&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> They are telling you to start accepting ALL trips and yes, they will deactivate you if you continue.


They will NOT and legally cannot deactivate you for acceptance rate. This has went through the court system and a judge has ruled on this. My acceptance rate not went above 10% in the last 6 months


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> drive for Lyft? That would be my third RS gig; no thank you, no need. Uber keeps me busy in the AM and HopSkipDrive in the PM. Don't need more, I'm retired you know.


you're not retired if you still have a job


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you're not retired if you still have a job


Ok, semi-retired. Or retired from full time career. Or I work when I want. Blah blah etc etc


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> They are telling you to start accepting ALL trips and yes, they will deactivate you if you continue.


WRONG WRONG WRONG 10000000000% WRONG!










Lyft WILL deactivate you for high cancellation rate.

Lyft can do NOTHING about Acceptance Rate. If what you said was true I'd be gone long ago.










Please quit spreading falsehoods.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.


And here I thought I was the only one who had the ability to single-handedly bring down the company. They have sent me that message dozens of times.



KK2929 said:


> They are telling you to start accepting ALL trips and yes, they will deactivate you if you continue.


No they won't. Uber went to court (and lost, big time) for deactivating drivers with low AR. It is AGAINST THE LAW for them to deactivate you for not accepting trips.



KK2929 said:


> Very easy -- Cherry pick your trips or cancel too much.


Where do you come up with this???

If you don't give the ride, then there is NO rating. Which means your rating is NOT affected by cancels or cherry picking.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> Question: Will they do anything other than send me a bunch of notices.


You are an Independent Contractor, your business is up to your choices. You can chose to accept or not. Lyft has the right to keep you or deactivate you. or starve you out.

Be consistent with your acceptance parameters and the *Lyft AI* will learn your preferences and adapt, in most cases not deactivate,


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

Congratulations!!! You have graduated to profit driver.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> I received this notice:
> 
> "Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


Lyft Programmers are so busy working on ways to make our driving experience more difficult, they've neglected the simple stuff, like recognizing the difference between a DECLINED request and a MISSED request.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> they've neglected the simple stuff, like recognizing the difference between a DECLINED request and a MISSED request.


I don't think *Lyft* believes there is a difference...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TGK said:


> I don't think *Lyft* believes there is a difference...


A big problem is that Lyft Managers rarely go out with drivers. When they do, it's a controlled environment with the "butt kisser" type of drivers. The managers always return to H.Q. believing Lyft is driver-friendly-perfect.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> A big problem is that Lyft Managers rarely go out with drivers


*Lyft* Managers??? There are none, the Suits are in Finance and Legal, the blue shirts are IT Managers, the white shirts are in Sales, the polos are Programers and Platform Engineers. The* Lyft* Intelligence does *EVERYTHING ELSE...*


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

GumballWaterson said:


> Lyft


Please do not copy my "*Lyft"* printing,,,


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Did you read my comment? The trip will usually be given to a closer driver who has just freed up and you will be given another trip closer to your current location.


Not true. You will be handed a new trip, but it is not necessarily closer to you. It also may be a Shared ride or a low-rated passenger, which a driver may not want. OR it may be a pick up location that's behind your car if you're on the freeway, requiring to turn around.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lyft is king at making passive aggressive messages that give you the remembrance of an actual job with benefits and consequences for not doing your "job"...typical ******bag tech companies pimping out the working class, just ignore that shit and continue doing what YOU want to do as a contractor. They don't fire people they don't actually pay lol, they need you..not you need them.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Its like your mom, asking you to go to bed early. All she can do is shout. In the end, its your decision to stay up all night.

But if your mom gets rid of you, she will be the one in trouble, not you. She's not gonna do it. Same with Lyft


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Not true. You will be handed a new trip, but it is not necessarily closer to you. It also may be a Shared ride or a low-rated passenger, which a driver may not want. OR it may be a pick up location that's behind your car if you're on the freeway, requiring to turn around.


-------------------------
Are not all of what you described - another ride ??? What you are complaining about is that you do not have the opportunity to  approve the passenger. That is another issue. The point is that just because the original ride is 12 minutes away , does not mean that you will have to drive that far for the pickup.



Dekero said:


> And did you read my comment? BECAUSE IM TO BUSY AND SMART to drive for 12-20 minutes for free for a 3 min ride... But hey more power to you... Hope you drive one of those Turd prius's that get stupid gas mpg...


--------------------------
Sigh -- Again - does not mean that you are going to drive 12-20 minutes for the pickup. Even in Tennessee , I doubt if that happens.



Mista T said:


> And here I thought I was the only one who had the ability to single-handedly bring down the company. They have sent me that message dozens of times.
> --------------------
> No they won't. Uber went to court (and lost, big time) for deactivating drivers with low AR. It is AGAINST THE LAW for them to deactivate you for not accepting trips.
> 
> ...


--------------------------
*Why - Thank you, Mista T. --- I certainly appreciate your courtesy. 
Isn't cherry picking, canceling trips and Acceptance Rate connected in your "State of denial" ? Not to mention that when the AR drops a lot of other pluses will disappear. 
------------------*

Mista T ---- No they won't. Uber went to court (and lost, big time) for deactivating drivers with low AR. It is AGAINST THE LAW for them to deactivate you for not accepting trips.
------------------
Since Uber did it to me in 2016, you will excuse me if I disagree.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Lyft is super petty and super bitter. Terrible.

They keep track of everything you DONT do for them.

Then they make sure the algo repeats that thing you don’t want to do.

When you fail to conform and change your ways, count on the a strong counter measure like telling you you need to rest in the middle of surge, or sending all your pings way the F away, not sending pings at all.

Since there is no watchdog and now RS labor laws, the F u at will.

There are limits to how many rides you can let go by called lapses. Of course cancellations are a doghouse type of offense.

Oddly, there are limits but they won’t tell you what they are.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> *KK2929 said:*
> *They are telling you to start accepting ALL trips and yes, they will deactivate you if you continue*.
> 
> No they won't. Uber went to court (and lost, big time) for deactivating drivers with low AR. It is AGAINST THE LAW for them to deactivate you for not accepting trips.
> ...


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

They stopped sending them once I blocked their phone numbers and email addresses.

Now if they would stop sending the same survey rating them. Auto 1 star every single time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> They stopped sending them once I blocked their phone numbers and email addresses.
> 
> Now if they would stop sending the same survey rating them. Auto 1 star every single time.
> 
> View attachment 413002


You can get that AR lower...


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> You can get that AR lower...
> 
> View attachment 413032


Lyft has been a little more giving on decent rides. I am turning a new leaf and about to be Uber Pro. Lmao.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Get these every other day for 2 years now. Ignore and move on


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@KK2929

Feel free to use your fingers to Google for the many other articles addressing the lawsuit. If this doesn't help convince you, I don't know what to say Other than you can lead a horse to water, but you can't force them to drink.

https://therideshareguy.com/how-to-take-advantage-of-ubers-new-acceptance-rate-policy/


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> @KK2929
> 
> Feel free to use your fingers to Google for the many other articles addressing the lawsuit. If this doesn't help convince you, I don't know what to say Other than you can lead a horse to water, but you can't force them to drink.
> 
> https://therideshareguy.com/how-to-take-advantage-of-ubers-new-acceptance-rate-policy/


I'm wondering can you post a story that's not 4 years old ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Negg said:


> I'm wondering can you post a story that's not 4 years old ?


Because the law has changed back? This Court ruling happened four years ago. So unless there's been a ruling that overturned it. There's going to be no current articles. Is an article supposed to be published just reminding everyone about this ruling from 4 years ago? Maybe I'm confused about what you're exactly wanting but I don't know how to produce a current article on a pretty significant ruling That happened four years ago. . . &#129300;


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Drivers rely on rideshare companies to provide a profitable pool of rides, and it's important that you're there for us


Insert the words 'try to' after drivers then continue the sentence with 'because we rely on drivers to be stupid and accept any ride that insures our own profitibility over yours. To say nothing of our computer generated false praises and platitudes.'


----------

